# Two sub or not two sub?



## Sgadd (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting the SVS speakers that are on sale. I was considering the SCS – 02(M)s for the fronts, SBS – 02s for the surrounds and the SCS-02 for the center channel. I was always also thinking of getting the SB 12 – NSD sub. After doing research the last couple days also thought about getting two of the subs. I can save $150 buying a pair. I was also looking at the Denon AVR 3312 CI 7.2. It is a tough decision to buy speakers online that you have never heard or heard of before.

Then I remembered the days that I played in a band and was the default soundman as well. On each side of the stage we had dual 18 inch sub cabinet with a dual 15 inch and horn cabinet on top of that. I could stand directly centerline of the two towers and the sound was awesome. Some distance from the stage, I could walk from the centerline to directly in front of one of the towers and the bass would drop out completely.
If I remember correctly, this was due to comb filtering. At that position the wavelength would cancel each other. I think I remember reading somewhere that major arenas would locate their subs under the stage in one location to eliminate this effect. There was also the benefit of the 3db gain by acoustic coupling. I am assuming home theaters are using two subs to cancel out any standing waves that may be in the room. Will this filtering a affect not be present in a smaller home setting?

Also would replacing the two SBS-02s is with SCS-02(M)s is be a better choice even though it'll cost another hundred dollars? And what about the Denon? I do not really have a budget? But everyone likes to spend their money wisely. You guys are great, thanks in advance for any responses.

PS. I'll leave alone the fact that SVS offers a bipolar for surrounds


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Multiple subs is always a good idea. In addition to more output, if you choose locations carefully the resulting frequency response can be smoother.

Also, co-location of the subs can help more than just adding a second one. If they are within 1/4 to 1/2 of a wavelength of the frequencies the two act as one. Of course, that negates the benefits of spreading them apart to help freq response.

Tim Allen's famous quote "MORE POWER!" definately applies to subs


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sgadd said:


> I've been thinking about getting the SVS speakers that are on sale. I was considering the SCS – 02(M)s for the fronts, SBS – 02s for the surrounds and the SCS-02 for the center channel. I was always also thinking of getting the SB 12 – NSD sub. After doing research the last couple days also thought about getting two of the subs. I can save $150 buying a pair. I was also looking at the Denon AVR 3312 CI 7.2. It is a tough decision to buy speakers online that you have never heard or heard of before.
> 
> Then I remembered the days that I played in a band and was the default soundman as well. On each side of the stage we had dual 18 inch sub cabinet with a dual 15 inch and horn cabinet on top of that. I could stand directly centerline of the two towers and the sound was awesome. Some distance from the stage, I could walk from the centerline to directly in front of one of the towers and the bass would drop out completely.
> If I remember correctly, this was due to comb filtering. At that position the wavelength would cancel each other. I think I remember reading somewhere that major arenas would locate their subs under the stage in one location to eliminate this effect. There was also the benefit of the 3db gain by acoustic coupling. I am assuming home theaters are using two subs to cancel out any standing waves that may be in the room. Will this filtering a affect not be present in a smaller home setting?
> ...


Hello,
I really think you have a good plan of action. The SVS S-Series are fantastic Speakers for the money and that was when they cost twice as much as they currently do. Myself and others have recommended these Speakers literally hundreds of times and I do not know of a single time that a Member who decided to purchase them had regrets let alone Returned them.

The Dual Subwoofers would be amazing and Denon makes an excellent AVR. It would be hard for me not to get the similarly priced TX-NR818 which adds Audyssey MultEQ XT32 at half the price of other XT32 AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I really think you have a good plan of action. The SVS S-Series are fantastic Speakers for the money and that was when they cost twice as much as they currently do. Myself and others have recommended these Speakers literally hundreds of times and I do not know of a single time that a Member who decided to purchase them had regrets let alone Returned them.
> 
> The Dual Subwoofers would be amazing and Denon makes an excellent AVR. It would be hard for me not to get the similarly priced TX-NR818 which adds Audyssey MultEQ XT32 at half the price of other XT32 AVR's.
> ...


Agree, XT32 in the Onkyo 818 at it's price point is an amazing value as are the SVS speakers.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Agree on the XT32. Lots of difference over Multi EQ.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree on all counts - multiple subs if you can manage it helps tame room modes (peaks and nulls) to - as Harry pointed out already - get a smoother response. Plus, you can never have enough bass! :hsd: :devil:

Also, I would definitely consider the 818 - if I was in the market for an AVR now, this one would be at the top of my short list.


----------

